# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Book of The Week  Radio 4

## Bridget

This morning the new Book of the Week on Radio 4 was "A sting in the Tail" by Dave Goulson.  Very interesting and all about his passion Bumble bees.  Can be heard on BBC iplayer for radio and the next episode at 9.45 tomorrow.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

By luck I heard an episode today while driving.  I agree, really good and worth listening to.  Now I want to know more about bumble bees.
Kitta

----------


## Easy beesy

You'll need it for module 8!

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> You'll need it for module 8!


I'm going to sit Module 8 in March (I hope!) and have eventually started to read the book and really enjoy it so far.  To go with the book (A Sting in the Tale) - can anybody recommend a good guide book on bumble-bee identification?

Kitta

----------


## Greengage

I  have this one. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Field-Guide.../dp/0954971310
After reading a sting in the Tale read a buzz in the meadow by Dave Goulson  and then the humble bee by Frederick Sladen https://archive.org/details/humblebeeitslife00slad

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thanks for the suggestions, GG. I'll check them out.
Kitta

----------


## masterbk

All the info needed for module 8 bit on other social bees (ie Bumble bees) can be found at
http://www.bumblebee.org/quickGuide.htm

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thanks for the link, Masterbk - that's a great help.
Kitta

----------

